# Bluetooth adapter - straight to 3.5mm or RCA?



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Has anyone seen a device that receives\transmits bluetooth, mainly for audio transmission - but is not part of another device. just a standalone piece that will take your audio from your ipod or android phone or other device, and shoot it its output?

say you want to play music through your home theater, you can bluetooth stream it to this device and your home theater receiver takes it from there.

or you hook it up to your amplifier in your car, and use your cell phone as your source unit, streaming whatever is outputted to its audio to this BT device.

basically i want to hook this to my H701 so i can stream audio via my Android to my car stereo.

anyone familiar with a device that does this?

google search turned up little more than "ALPINE BT, FACTORY BT INTEGRATION, PIONEER BT" ect...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Apple has something called "Airplay" which lets you stream bit perfect audio files via WiFi to an Airport Expresses analog or toslink output. It's bit perfect quality, unlike bluetooth which compresses or recompresses a compressed format in order to transmit it. Maybe Android OS has or is coming out with something similar.

There's also a 5 volt DC conversion mod online for the airport express. If you are interested in it let me know.


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

No, but this is a good idea actually. Kinda like a bluetooth headseat but with a 3.5mm jack out. Remind me to patent this ASAP. 

EDIT: did some quick google searching and they're everywhere. Jabra, Scosche, and many others make them.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/bluetooth-2-0-a2dp-avrcp-stereo-music-receiver-and-handsfree-black-8422


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

The Android App is called "Skifta" and it allows your device to broadcast music or whatever to a certified "DLNA Mobile Digital Media Server"

Dunno about the quality, but being Wifi, I see no reason why it won't be bit perfect. 

One draw back about this type of setup in a car, at least with Airplay, is that you loose phone functionalities that normally get transferred to Wifi when a network is in range (ie navigation apps for example don't work). Since the phone switches to wifi mode and the router/music receiver (ie airport express, dlna device) you are connected to is not on the internet on its end. They assume that since you are able to be on wifi then you must be on the internet also.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

FAUEE said:


> No, but this is a good idea actually. Kinda like a bluetooth headseat but with a 3.5mm jack out. Remind me to patent this ASAP.
> 
> EDIT: did some quick google searching and they're everywhere. Jabra, Scosche, and many others make them.
> 
> $13.43 - Bluetooth 2.0 A2DP AVRCP Stereo Music Receiver and Handsfree (Black) - Bluetooth Headsets


this is not really what im looking for, im looking for a device that has a power input (not a battery) and an audio output. no buttons, just plugged in or off, maybe a power SWITCH, but not a button that needs to be pressed every time. basically i want to mount it inside the dash so its not visible at all.

sigh


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Personally I think the quality of those bluetooth device would be horrible.

The phone takes a file, compresses it the same way as an mp3 format compressed a file (probably not as high a bit rate though). Then it does a digital to analog conversion with about a cheap and DAC device as can be had. As well as it being likely a low powered preamp out which is not a good idea for the H701.

With my suggestion, you send the file out as it is and into the H701's toslink input. Nice and simple.

It's $100 for the airport express.

IF you don't mind a cable and are using an iDevice then there is also a $99 Pure iPod/iPhone dock which is a more rugged stable interface then Airplay. 

Airplay although having the wireless advantage, could give a slight pop through the digital out when starting pausing and changing track depending on the digital input device it mate with. You could also loose a second or two of the beginning of each track, again depending on the digital device it is connected to.

I say get the Pure extended the dock connector to a proper mobile car dock and live with the hard connection. You'll maintain a charged device and won't drain the battery from wifi being on constantly.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

this seems to be my best bet, but its only for when i want to use my phone - so quality is not going to be my number one function

Belkin Bluetooth Music Receiver Review - Gear Review at IGN


----------



## shawndoggy (Nov 7, 2005)

Pretty sure THIS is what you are looking for? 4 stars and 45 reviews on Amazon....


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

shawndoggy said:


> Pretty sure THIS is what you are looking for? 4 stars and 45 reviews on Amazon....


That goes the opposite way. That is for playing audio over BT from a non BT source. He wants to play a BT source through an aux jack.

they make BT car kits, but I think what you're looking for isn't a practical thing for most people and so would be virtually non existant.

WHy not buy a source unit with BT audio?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

find me a headunit that has bluetooth support that is a deadhead (can turn the internal amp off, and all the processing off) and has an optical output for the H701, that also matches the look of my RUX-C701.

lol, thats why haha.

but srsly, i just want a device that receives audio and outputs it to another device


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

req said:


> find me a headunit that has bluetooth support that is a deadhead (can turn the internal amp off, and all the processing off) and has an optical output for the H701, that also matches the look of my RUX-C701.
> 
> lol, thats why haha.
> 
> but srsly, i just want a device that receives audio and outputs it to another device


The Scosche kit is closest to that, it plugs in to your cig lighter socket. The buttons you don't typically have to use, they're just there for extra convenience.


----------



## shawndoggy (Nov 7, 2005)

FAUEE said:


> That goes the opposite way. That is for playing audio over BT from a non BT source. He wants to play a BT source through an aux jack.
> 
> they make BT car kits, but I think what you're looking for isn't a practical thing for most people and so would be virtually non existant.
> 
> WHy not buy a source unit with BT audio?


What? No it's not. Did you even read the description?



> The BluBridge mini-jack Rx is a Bluetooth wireless music receiver that connects to any stereo audio input . Now you can listen to music from your phone, laptop or iPod without the hassle of cables. The BluBridge mini-jack RX can connect to Home A/V systems, home stereos, headphones, automobile or motorcycle speakers, Boats, RVs and more. Touch and hold one button to power on the BluBridge mini-jack Rx and it will automatically search for a compatible transmitter; no codes to enter. LED lights beneath the button indicate device connection and charging status. The included stereo cables and adapter connect the mini-jack Rx to *any receiving device* with a headphone jack. The fully charged mini-jack Rx provides up to 8 hours of music reception or use continuous with USB power. Package includes: BluBridge mini-jack Rx, USB cable, 3.5mm stereo cable, 3.5mm stereo Y cable to RCA, 3.5mm stereo adapter and User Manual. For additional information and support visit miccus.com.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

something simple 

this thing is exactly what i need, but i cant buy it in the us and it looks spendy.

QED uPlay Hi-Fi Bluetooth Stereo Audio Adapter


----------



## shawndoggy (Nov 7, 2005)

req said:


> something simple


That blubridge I linked to does exactly that.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

never stream audio VIA Bluetooth, the quality of the song hits the floor and you will cry. The best way is to use a cable and last resort is WiFi (Don't know if you will lose quality over it)


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

shawndoggy said:


> What? No it's not. Did you even read the description?


Weird. They must make a unit that looks the same that goes the opposite way. I saw one that looked exactly like it when i did a google search that would take your ipod or whatever and send it to bluetooth headphones.


----------

